

Ruggedizing Mobile Applications - jonahbailey
http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/blog/2014/03/10/ruggedizing-mobile-applications/

======
Too
> By offloading network requests to either before or after your application is
> used, you can greatly improve the perception of the quality and
> responsiveness of your application.

Be careful with this. You might instead drain the battery and data plan all in
vain in case i don't read any tweets that day.

